# Headlight switch



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone successfully installed a switch to turn off the headlight on their machine and if so what was involved. I just don't like having the light on when it isn't needed.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's easy, I've thought the same thing myself. Looks to me like you just have to put a simple on/off switch in, toggle, rocker. You could also just unplug it, that's what I did. I don't think it needs a load as many times they don't have a light and the connections are just hanging.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I was going to add a switch to mine when adding a light, then decided there was no need (merely my opinion) for the added complexity. 

But I bought a switch with a rubber cover, to help keep the snow out of it. A cover may not be needed, but it seemed like a good idea. 

This one is cheap, and looks like it includes a cover:


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you Red and JL!


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

*Switch*

Hi.
I installed a switch on my snow blower headlight and side marker lights (separate). This way, in the day time, I can switch off the headlight when it is not needed. I posted a review on YouTube: Ariens EFI Platinum snow blower LED upgrades, 2017

Hope this helps.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

A rubber booted toggle switch. Simple installation. Simply put it in line with either side of the circuit, positive or negative.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

jsup said:


> A rubber booted toggle switch. Simple installation. Simply put it in line with either side of the circuit, positive or negative.


+1 on an oversized water tight toggle switch. Much easier to switch on and off vs rocker switch when wearing winter gloves. Not required, but I also recommend adding an inline fuse to the circuit. I used a water tight mini blade fuse holder with 2amp fuse. Cover all wires with split loom and zip ties and you're good to go


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I added a light to my Troy-bilt and put a switch in on the positive (+) side.


----------

